# Change in post displays?



## AlexR (Sep 9, 2006)

Is it just me?

For some time, if I put the cursor on a particular thread, I would see the first few lines of the post and this would help me to see whether or not I wanted to open it up and read it.

This is especially useful when the header is impossible to understand on its own.

Recently, that option has disappeared, and I've tried clicking on the right hand side of the mouse, but that doesn't help.

Any ideas why this change occurred on my computer (or was it the site?) and how to get around it?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, I noticed a few days ago when something else also seemed to change about the board.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 9, 2006)

Hrmmm it seems to work for me


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 9, 2006)

sometimes it does then other times no go.


----------



## cjs (Sep 9, 2006)

that option bugs the devil out of me...but, doesn't really take much to do that, so...


----------



## JMediger (Sep 9, 2006)

The same is happening to me AlexR and I agree that it was a nice option to have. I find myself really not reading many posts any more ...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 9, 2006)

If you are on the *PORTAL* page (the opening page with member's pictures at the top) it does not work.

If you click on the *New Posts* link and go to that page ... it works.

If you go to the Forum Listing page ... it doesn't work

If you go into a Forum ... it works


----------



## AlexR (Sep 10, 2006)

Dear Michael,

Thanks for this information.
I've since change my settings (bookmarking the "new posts" page and all is well now.

_Merci beaucoup_,
Alex


----------

